# Took out the macro lens tonight...



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Took some pictures of my 29G planted tanks' inhabitants. Also, a cameo from one of my betta.


My bn pleco with a cory









Two cory cats, the smaller one was produced in this tank



























































































The derpiest of all derps, Mr. Squiggles


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

-cute flail- Cory cats are adorable!!! squeeeee! xD I wish my camera took macro shots that well.


----------

